# New slingshot shooter



## Elvie84 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m new here from Brisbane Australia,Started playing with slingshots at the age of 5 and just kept playing with them.Made my first one from some wood and then my dad cut and bent some metal and then progressed from there.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Elvie84 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome glad you joined


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome friend


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome mate!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome, friend. 
Thank you joining.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome Elvie.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome and be prepared to spend some money. It's inevitable as destiny.


----------



## Elvie84 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Welcome and be prepared to spend some money. It's inevitable as destiny.


im up to spend money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome to the best forum out there!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy shooting.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Covert5 said it perfectly


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome, Elvie84! You'll find lots of great info on this site!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

WElcome to the forum!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome from Virginia.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Randroid (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome from Arizona


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome! You might be the first 5 year old on the forum. Do your parents approve?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

